# betta...



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Can I put a betta in a 35 with 4 rosey barbs, 4 tiger barbs, 4 zebra danios, and 4 rasaboras.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

No, it's recipe for finrot to all the fish IMHO.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

how about with 6 mollies and 2 giant danios?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

do 4 mollie's and 8 Danio's


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Tiger barbs, so no to the mollies, and NO to the betta. Instead of mixing in all those species, why not just add to your existing schools? It makes for a much more pleasant scenery.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

No, i have 2 different tanks. A 35 with 4 rosey barbs, 4 tiger barbs, 5 zebra danios, and 4 rasoboras. I also have a 29 with 6 mollies and 2 giant danios. I was wondering if i could put my betta which is in a 2.5 in one of these


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Barbs can tend to be fin nippers.. That usually goes away with a proper school of them.
Mollies have more ornate fins and would have the biggest chance of being attacked by the Betta because they recognize fish Like Them as being a potential competitor.

I had a Betta in a 56g column with CA cichlids and columbian tetras, Harlequin Rasboras, and a couple sword tails. I moved them all to the 125g. Sometimes I would freak because I can't find him, but there are so many places to hide he will disappear for an hour. Now I'm used to him coming and going whenever. Of all the fish in my tank. He is the most ignored by all the others. He knows when to get out of the way and when to look bigger to discourage another from being too curious with him. Perhaps the young age I got him and mixed him helped.
With that said.. I believe there is too much fear in mixing a Betta with others. 
I say put him in with the barbs, but if any fear.. I'd fear for Betta's fins with them. Since you have a backup 2.5gal.. Do this on a day you have Plenty of time to observe the chemistry. If they nip or he can't handle tankmates cause he's so used to solitude then put him back where he came from.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Alright thanks.


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

You'll need to be watching closely, because I think the Betta's fins will get shredded fairly quickly. The other tank would be a better bet I think, but as has been said he may not get on with the mollies, and the danios may also nip him. 
Personnally I don't think either tank is very suitable, unfortunately.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh well... I guess he's okay. He just seems so lonely at times. Perhaps there's something I can put in with him? Maybe an algae eater or something?


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes.. the lonely look. That's what got me. That's why I can't bare to watch my betta sit in something really small by itself. 
Why don't ya get a started 20 gal. 20 Harlequin rasboras, the betta and a catfish?
Your choice gravel or sand, but live plants and wood wood look great!
Ditch the 2.5 heh That's just my .02


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

i really with i could do that but im drastically running out of space! :lol: could i do a 10g?


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

I dont see why not. I said 20 for the buffer room if you chose a different type of fish to school in there. With the Harlequin Rasboras they are small enough to have a larger school in a smaller tank. But 20 is too much for 10 gallon. Without aeration you shouldn't have more than 16 inches of fish in a 10. Perhaps a Corydoras for bottom since they are small.
So.. 13 Harlequin Ras., 1 Beta, 1 Cory.; +2 H.R's with aeration.. I suppose


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Cories need to be in schools. And betta are solitary in nature anyways; they inhabit stagnant pools and rice patties, so a lack of tankmates won't really bug him. If you're worried about him being bored, leave a mirror next to his tank for a few hours so he has something to display to, even if it is just his reflection.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Scratch the corydoras, lol

As far as betta's solitude, I was speaking from my opinion about what looks entertaining. Believeinblue is probably right that it doesn't bother the betta.
Maybe my betta looks happier cause he has the extra swimming space :-? 
who knows, good luck with what you decide


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

the mirror seems like a good idea (its a 2.5 hex tank so he swims up and down rather than right to left) i've never thought of that. right now he's sitting at the bottom so i guess it's the bored more than lonely.


----------

